# Refreezing Ballyhoo



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I am new to using Ballyhoo and am wondering the best method for handling them so I can use unused baits for a future trip?

I have bought the 12 packs of medium unrigged baits. I keep them in the sealed bag (frozen) untill I am ready to use them. I put the sealed bag in a bucket of sea water for a few minutes to start them thawing till I can break apart 4-6 baits. Those go back in the sea water to finish thawing and the remaining frozen (slightly thawed) get some brine salt and go back into the ice. When I get home those unused baits go back into the freezer.

I take the thawed baits and treat them with brine salt in a ziplock and they go on top of ice till I am ready to rig and use them. I know a lot of you probably thaw and rig your ballyhoo before you ever leave the dock. Since I haven't had the experience (fun) of using up a ton of baits, if you thaw and prep those baits before you leave, can you refreeze any that you didn't need? Will they hold up when you do get ready to use them or just fall apart?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as you brine them properly and vacuum seal them you can refreeze them.

Hell, my cheap ass used the same horse ballyhoo for 3 trips. It didn't get hit on the first trip, got whacked by 2 different whites on the second and finally bit the duston a 45lb wahoo on the third! I almost wondered if the ballyhoo got better, the worse it got.


----------

